
Random number generator 'improved' - CDokolas
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36311668
======
CDokolas
There are many technical problems with this piece. Is "oversimplification" the
cause?

Quotes from Prof Alan Woodward sound strange. Consider the statement "Given
enough time, all algorithms can be reverse-engineered" about random number
generators. There are no "secret" RNGs in software (except in DIY projects)
and they should never get into production software or OSs IMHO.

